# So how many of you have switched?



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2003)

How many of you here, browsing these forums, have switched from PC to Mac?  

Note:  I know threads have started about this before, but now that the campaign has been running for a while, it would be good to get some updated numbers.  

EDIT:  Fixed a spelling error.


----------



## andrewxlt1 (Feb 9, 2003)

yep pc user for 10 years and 4 months ago i did the switch and im glad i did.. nothing but great things from my mac.. should have switched long ago


----------



## BitWit (Feb 9, 2003)

I switched from a Commodore 64

My left pinky has a mind of its own.


----------



## OmegaMan (Feb 9, 2003)

I officially switched May 16th 2002, when I got my QS 933.  

Even though I've always used macs, but only at school and work, my home system was a peecee.  

Now I just got to get my bro to switch. :->


----------



## symphonix (Feb 10, 2003)

I switched Sept 2001, after 10 PCs, 2 Commodores, an Amiga and around 30 operating systems... and I'm glad I did! Mac OS X is the best platform I've ever used.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 10, 2003)

I "switched" before the campaign, but have had an iBook, so my Desktop PeeCee has still be around. But i should get my G4 Cube this week or next, which shall make my PeeCee redundant!


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm a tenth anniversary switcher. Started using macs in Jan 1992. At first I struggled with speed, now I hate it when forced to use win____ at school, but there's two chances that will change, slim and none.

iLove my iBook and iWant an iMac!  ;^)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2003)

I went from Win to Linux and co-used Mac and Linux.

And now that I'm happy with what Mac does iI don't feel I need Linux. 

So that make me double switch? Win > Linux and Linux > Mac OS X (I hate classic)


----------



## Vard (Feb 10, 2003)

I have always wanted to get a Mac since I used one when working at the University of Minnesota....the first 733 QS with the superdrive, to do a project for one of the departments.  I actually saw it when it was released and talked my department head into buying it for my use, convincing her it was the only choice for the multimedia stuff she was asking me to do...and it was really!

I had been trying to figure out how to get one for the longest time for myself after I left the University.  Then my wife and I decided to start a Photography and Design studio....done, Mac was the only choice.  

I switched in April of 2002 (before the campaign) and have been enjoying life since.


----------



## substrate (Feb 10, 2003)

I've used Macintoshes off and on since 1992. I last switched from Macintoshes to PC in about 1996. My sister desperately needed a faster Macintosh so I gave her my 9500/150 and just used my PC. I ran Windows 98, which I hated, Windows 2000, which I tolerated and finally linux, which I liked. I needed more stability and performance than I could get with MacOS 9. I'm an engineer, not a designer, so a lot of my time is spent in a terminal window or running X applications. MacOS 9 was lousy for both of these, there were solutions, but they weren't good. I could routinely outtype the terminal under heavy loads and lose characters.

Prior to Christmas I purchased a dual 1 GHz PowerMac and use it exclusively in MacOS X. It's a wonderful machine. I have my PC next to it running linux, just in case I need it. I haven't turned it on since then however.

I still have a linux box running full time, I have a MUD, it's web server and a few other things hanging off of it.


----------



## Androo (Feb 10, 2003)

i've used macs since i was 3 years old, with no color. I used a PC for a few months, then i suddenly noticed what i was doing, and i came back to mac. Then i joined macosx.com!!! Wow i've been in this forum for a while... like a year and a bit more.... 
I used to have another username, but this dude came to my house and got pissed at me and uploaded this file... i won't get into it.
But i used pcs for a bit. There's something about them that make me drowsy... dunno


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 17, 2003)

the first computer i ever used was an Apple IIe then a performa 6200CD then a G3 B&W tower then my iMac and finally my iBook the first PC i ever used was a packard bell iMac wanabe and i was like "...ewww..." anyways

(what if you never switched???)


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *(what if you never switched???) *


Then you either don't vote, or lie and say you're Herve.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 17, 2003)

Then what if you use more than one sys like OS X and FreeBSD (or some Windows or whatever) daily? You switch daily, or you don't switch, or you are Herve?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2003)

Darn all of you people questioning the poll.    I'll make a new option for that, I suppose.

-EDIT-  Done.  Now don't you dare ask me about the people that don't like French toast.


----------



## voice- (Feb 18, 2003)

I switched from Mac to PC. I was tired of the bloated OS lowering my speeds.
Windows is a driver hell with constant worry about viruses, but has more commercial software and hardware in the stores, is less pricy and does run faster.

It came down to a choice, and I made one, let me have an option for that too, please...


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

I've started on Apple II with Pascal USCD, then Apple Basic, the Fortran on CDC9000 (no real OS on these machines, just basic IO), then I upgraded to PDP-11 and VaxVMS... this was the most reliable OS I've even seen. It was possible to have an infinity of copies of a document in progress. In parallel I started MacOS on a Mac 512k, than on a MacPlus (I don't remember the OS number)... and in parallel too, i discovered Rainbow DOS... and then the first Windows 3... since then I followed the PC and Mac evolution, using both on a daily basis, plus occasionally Solaris (Sun flavor of UNIX).

And my name is NOT Hervé.


----------



## MikeXpop (Feb 19, 2003)

I switched from a PC to a mac about 6 months ago.

It's not that I particularly liked Windows, it's just that I couldn't afford a mac until then.


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

The iMac Classic is not that expensive... and it does the job.


----------



## MikeXpop (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *The iMac Classic is not that expensive... and it does the job. *


 Does the job of digital video editing? Graphics manipulation? Calculating pi? I don't think so...

Besides, I already have my mac, so it's all good.


----------



## branded24 (Mar 2, 2003)

The first computer I ever used was an Apple ][g  in  Junior High. 
In High School we had IBM's running DOS or Macs (some color, some not).  The macs ruled, and DOS sucks, so I decided I'd never buy any computer but a mac.
I didn't buy my own computer till 99.  By then I was really good at windows (because of work) and very comfortable with it.
But I bought a Strawberry iMac.  LOVED IT!  Still do.  I'll never get rid of it.  Right now it's running OS 9 with all my games (bugdom and rubicon).  In 01 I bought a graphite 600meg iMac.  I love it too.  Now I have the new 12inch pb.  I REALLY love it.   
Now I want a big enough desk for all three.


----------



## Dusky (Mar 2, 2003)

> Now I want a big enough desk for all three.



I can rid you of that need.  Send me the powerbook...  

I had a Performa 6200 up until the summer of 2000.  I then purchased a PC.  I had it for about a month or two, and it went right back to the store, because even without a mac I still went by the mac sites.  I can't remember much about those days, but I do recall that even chatting in AOL (my favorite pasttime then) was not fun anymore.  I returned the PC (faulty monitor) and got me an iMac DV 400...  didn't regret it.


----------



## littletiger12 (Mar 2, 2003)

After spending $$$$$ on Sun Workstation most I had at home was 10, forced to work with linux and windows at work, finally I found piece of mind, and can never see myself purchasing poorly made products ever ever again, thanks Apple, thanks to the 2 Steves who start this wonderful computer world


----------



## boi (Mar 2, 2003)

switched to mac the second X beta came out. i was in love. i'm happy to say i have only used OS 9 like... once. well, on a mac that i own, that is. my mom had 9 on her mac. i hated it. hate hate hate.


----------



## branded24 (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the generous offer, but I think I'll just get a bigger desk.


----------



## mr. k (Mar 2, 2003)

When I was a real baby I played games on C64, but "Load, Run, etc" was too hard for me :b So we got a performa 6400 with a 15" color monitor!  I was in heaven.  I had oregon trail, amazon trail and all the games.  It was the first computer Ive really used and since then I haven't toutched a pc for more then 20 minutes.


----------



## Foxman26 (Mar 2, 2003)

i switched, thanks to  some pursuading from some friends. Im glad i did, ill die before i go back to pcs.


----------



## Dusky (Mar 2, 2003)

> ill die before i go back to pcs



When either thing comes, can I keep your mac? 

My love for Macs has its negatives.  I spend so much time discussing Macs that I don't put sufficient time into other things....  i.e. school.  Like right now, it has taken me the whole day to write one page for school....  yet I've probably increased my post count by 20 just today.


----------



## eidetic (Mar 11, 2003)

switched last october and i absolutely love my ibook 

plus it works well with school and bringing projects to the computers, since we have two rooms full of imacs (steve wozniak's son attends my school....hehe) very nice of him for the donations


----------



## blsals (Mar 12, 2003)

MCSE Switched from pc to mac... Just to create movies..

PowerBook G4 1gig
1gig mem
60gig
dvd-r
Mac OS X 10.2.3

newbie question... 

What is the G4 1gig match up to with intel??


----------



## dtmdoc (Mar 12, 2003)

i use a mac for all home things and i use my iBook at work.  however, in the lab i work in, it is all PC except for an old Mac PPC running OS 8. so im forced to use both


----------



## powermac (Mar 13, 2003)

Started using Apple IIe when I was a kid, followed by a Mac SE, then Performa, then Powermac 5500 then G3 beige. I actually won a PC at college, an IBM aptiva, not a bad machine, but windows drove me crazy, swiped the drive for linux, and finally bought a powermac 400, now on powermac 867. I never switched but temporarily went off course.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeXpop _
> *Does the job of digital video editing? Graphics manipulation? Calculating pi? I don't think so...
> 
> Besides, I already have my mac, so it's all good. *



What? You're using the same processor, your video card is just different. My friend is still using 8.6 on his Power Mac and can do all those things listed above.


----------



## jarinteractive (Mar 17, 2003)

I have used a mac since as early as I could use a mouse    My dad bought a Mac 128k, so that's what I first used.  The first mac I owned was a B&W G3.  I now own a PowerBook G4, as well.  So I haven't switched, but I have helped convince quite a few students at my college to switch.

-JARinteractive


----------



## quiksan (Mar 17, 2003)

Like a few that I've seen in this thread, I've used Macs since I was a wee lad.  but then things turned dark and my parents came home with a pc one day.  (dunh, dunh, dunhhhhh!)
Since I've been a PC sys admin and network admin (course I've been up to my ears in UNix at the same time...)  So with the release of OS X my interest was renewed in a big way.  (plus my wife has an original imac, and my dad in law is the biggest mac freak I've ever known!)

So now, as of a couple days ago, I ordered my brand spankin new 17" pb.  I'm so giddy that the next 4 weeks (until I get it) can't possibly pass fast enough.  
Ah well, that'll give me plenty of time to bone up on all the shortcuts and tricks/tips to using os x so that I can dive right in.

glad to be back!!


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 22, 2003)

"Uncle John" Engler (Michigan's governor) bought computers for all classroom teachers who cared to sign up in Michigan. I signed up and selected a brand new iceBook 500. Like a fish hook. . . 

In December, I saved my pennies and bought an iMac 17", the most amazing computer I've ever used. . . 

I sold my PC just after Christmas. . . no need for it. Using it made me sick anyway.

Now, if I could just get broadband in my area.

Peace.

Doug

BTW, I like OS 9. It's still better than Windows. Of course, OS X is the way to go.


----------



## abyard (Mar 25, 2003)

I switched when X came out. I use my own Mac at work when I can (Apache/Tomcat/JSP/Netbeans - Java developer) and some bland Wintel box when I can't (Active Server Pages), I can't wait for the next JSP project!!
Girlie 'switched' because she liked the smiley face when you turn it on?


----------



## malexgreen (Mar 28, 2003)

I switched in Feb, 2003. The powerbook is great. Although now Centrino hardware is beating xBooks in both battery life and performance, they still run windows, which was my main reason for switching.

Before that I used a win95 computer from 1995-1999, then switched to linux, then switched to XP, which was a big mistake (none of my hardware worked out of the box, only after several XP updates). I'm now committed for MacOSX for my personal computing, although I still use a Win2k notebook at work.


----------



## networkguy (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm switching tomorrow!  I'm picking up my QS02. 800MHz =) Will it run OS X Jaguar well?  Should I consider upgrading the ram from 256 to ~1GB?  

I have been a PC user for around 10 years.  I sold my P4 on Friday!  =)  OS X here I come! 

Regards,

Trevor


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Mar 30, 2003)

yes! 256Mb isn't really very much for OS X, i have 768Mb, and am thinking of maxing out my cube to 1.5Gb shortly ... enjoy your PowerMac tho  

NeYo


----------



## networkguy (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you suspect a QS2002 will run OS X well?  With all the bells and whistles?

Trevor


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by networkguy _
> *Do you suspect a QS2002 will run OS X well?  With all the bells and whistles?
> 
> Trevor *



If you add at least 256MB more and if you change your graphics to anything above the included MX card, 1000% yes! 

To be more exact, everything will work more than fine with your current system but with those 2 additions you will get a major boost when multitasking the system plus when you "feel" the OS with clicking, minimizing, resizing, etc.

In order to Vroom, Vroom, Vrooooom, your Mac needs more Ram, Ram, Raaaaam


----------



## podmate (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm a multi-switcher.
I started on my stepfathers Apple II around 1980.

He (therefore I) switched from the Apple II to a Packard-Bell pentium 60 around 93.

Bought a Compaq p120 around 96.

Bought a Dell p450 in 99 (couldn't afford the extra $900 for an Apple).

Ran 98se and RH 7.

Bought a B&W G3 (used) in 01.

Changed to OS X in 02, uninstalled RH 7 a few months later.

Still have the Dell (now running XP).  I only use it to play games.  My B&W is used for everything else.



Add another switcher:  My wife finally switched to the Mac.  She refused to use the Mac for about a year, until the PC started to die (Win 98 was such a POS).  So, I made her use OS X.  Well, after about 30 minutes of using OS X, my wife told me that she would never use the PC again.  And, she hasn't.  She actually makes me use the PC so that she can hog the Mac.  Looks like it is time for a second Mac.


----------



## dsatterfield (Apr 17, 2003)

I use both at home and at work.  We do support at work for both and  I decided to buy my first one for home in November.  I would do a switch but I have to keep the roomies happy and there are 3-4 apps that I haven't found OS X replacements for yet or the ones I have seen aren't worth.


----------



## anerki (Apr 18, 2003)

Started working on Mac on an Apple IIgs my dad bought for his practice. I was 2 years old then. playing games on making music, drawing the star by following the lines and such. All in all I had loads of fun when I was little. Then I worked on a Classic, a Macintosh IIx, then on an LC, then I got my very first Mac: a Powerbook DUO 280c, my dad bought an LC 630 then. Then for a while we didn't buy anything new. I got a 5300ce as a replacement for my DUO 280 when it got lost in transportation when I had it repaired. Then I bought an iMac rev a as soon as it got out 

My dad bought a G4/450 some time afterwards, so did I. I bought a Powerbook Ti some time ago, and bought a Powerbook G3 for a stupifiying low price from a friend 

I never switched, but I switched all of my best friends (7 former PC users), my girlfriend and various other people (about 10 others or so) so I think I did my job right 

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 18, 2003)

i use both-
i have my pc and mac right next to each other


----------



## old pro (Apr 18, 2003)

Yep; switched at home to the imac, and will never look back; although have to use my Sparc as well as Xp at the office. Maybe we need a "take your mac to work" day?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2003)

I switched from Mac to PC last November.

There were those things about Apple with the .mac acounts and the full paying for Mac OS X 10.2 that really pissed me off (Altough I got 10.2 for free cause I am in ADC).

But the worsed thing is the pricing for Macs: I just couldn't justify to myself to buy a Mac for almost twice the price for getting a decent PC just to get the better OS.

The gap between Mac OS and Windows isn't quite as much as it used to be since XP, in my opinion.

So I am using a PC for almost 5 months as my main working machine (Still got my old Mac, but didn't used it for quite a while).
There were some times when I hated this PC and regretted the switch. But using OS X, there were also several times I cursed this system (that's why I even thought about switching).

Now, looking back, I am quite happy with my PC. It runs really well, never crashes when I am working on it.  Windows XP is not that bad, there are quite a few things I really love about it.

But I keep watching the Mac side, maybe the end of the year Apple has some hardware that makes me switch again, we will see...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 19, 2003)

I've switched on march 12 2001... I like my Mac but I can't help feel a little Windows like look and feel on this OS X... I hope be wrong...


----------



## Jason (Apr 19, 2003)

i had to get rid of my pc in the move... otherwise i would still use both, i like both platforms


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

I hate windows, it makes me tired.
ps. what ever happened to herve?


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 22, 2003)

I wanna switch but I still have to think about it!


----------

